# CAI for your 3.8



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

found this on he web, wondering if it'll work for our Routans. The motors in the PDF look just like it.










http://www.steigerperformance.com/products/sp11001.html


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

That would be nice if it did fit !!!
Just not enough after market parts out there for us.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

I have been looking at the pdf, I'm sure it will fit. Its all the same except metal intake manifold to our plastic one


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Not so long ago I was big into modifying engines for every drop of power. I had a Ram 2500 with a 12 valve cummins and an old Durango. On both of those, the cold air intake kits ran around $200-$300. I discovered it's not very hard to make your own just like the one in the pick. I got the largest filter from the parts store and bought pipe and mounting hardware at Home Depot. It cost me about $70 for each kit. I made two setups for the Ram so when one was dirty I would simple swap it out and not have to wait to clean the filter, let it dry, oil it, and then reinstall. 

That said, I have to say, I don't think they are worth it in most cases. My 12 valve cummins made better use because of the turbo, it would spool up a little faster and it kept things a little cooler because of the extreme mods that I did. But the durango and every other gas motor I have had, it became more of a hassle than it was worth. I am at a point now where I know a stock filter does the job of filter better than the oil filters, is safer, and is very low maintenance. 

If you do get one, I strongly suggest getting the pre-filter that goes over the top. It's basically a thin sock that catches the bigger stuff. I was amazed how well the pre-filter did. And in a crunch, you can pull off the prefilter, wash it quickly and throw it back on.

Have fun.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's the easiest Filter upgrade

http://www.knfilters.com/news/news.aspx?id=1897


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*mounting?*

Keep in mind that there are several items attached to the stock airbox, like the power steering reservoir and the windshield washer reservoir, so if the airbox is removed, brackets will have to be made up to mount those and the other items that are there.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

when i took my airbox out, i used the small plastic peg on the washer fluid bottle to hold the Power steering res.

I like the intake, although im still fabricating an intake tube that goes into the bumper cavity and draws air in the same location as the stock inlet tube. I feel that this configuration will be best.


----------

